# DXBs Inaugural surfing competition ...



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone know the exact venue and timings for DXBs inaugural surfing competition this comming weekend ... :confused2:

Cheers


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Here ya go I think this may help
www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100413/... - 3 hours ago


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> Here ya go I think this may help
> www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100413/... - 3 hours ago


Sorry ... missing what there is of the connection to the link !!!!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not competing as I would clearly scare people with my amazing falling abilities though for those with less easily dented prides it is supposed to be a good laugh as well as a competition.

It's being held at Umm Sequim open beach - I guess timings will be dependant on the swell. The message I recieved is below which isn't overly specific (I deleted the other ones sorry to say). Surfing Dubai's website here might help. Or call Sami from Surf Dubai (number on the website) and he may have more details. Enjoy!



> Type:
> Sports - Sporting Event
> Start Time:
> Thursday, 08 April 2010 at 06:00
> ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

sandypool said:


> I'm not competing as I would clearly scare people with my amazing falling abilities though for those with less easily dented prides it is supposed to be a good laugh as well as a competition.
> 
> It's being held at Umm Sequim open beach - I guess timings will be dependant on the swell. The message I recieved is below which isn't overly specific (I deleted the other ones sorry to say). Surfing Dubai's website here might help. Or call Sami from Surf Dubai (number on the website) and he may have more details. Enjoy!


..... I partcularlry liked " _I'm not competing as I would clearly scare people with my amazing falling abilities ... _" I can relate to that .... but it does bring back good memories from a previous era !! ...

Again, cheers and thanks .... :clap2: ....


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Latest info Fatenhappy, and anyone who finds it of interest just for an excse for a nice day out on the open beach, the latest message from the awesome dudes at Suf Dubai:

Looks like we’ll have some swell this weekend. It’s a bit difficult to predict exactly what the Gulf is preparing to deliver so we’ve designed a few scenario’s depending on swell conditions. We should be able to run the Grommets and Longboard division, with the possibility of starting the Open division towards the end of tomorrow (Friday). Dhs20 entry fee.

Scenario A (Surf is Flat)
0530 Forecast check and message alert to all grommets and longboards. 
0600 -0700 Event Site Set up
0700-0800 Registration for Longboards and Groms division – Inform all competitors to either hang around the site or come back in 2 hours (or whenever the forecast ‘at that time predicts’ waves to come in). In the event that not all competitors make it for registration (0700-0800) we can extend registration for an extra hour or whatever time is needed. 
1000-1100 Registration for Open event.
1200-1400 Possibility running Grommets division as surf builds (2.5 hours)
1400 – 1800 Run Longboard division (4hours) In the event that surf gets good - longboard division is paused and we run Open division for remainder go the day.

Scenario B (Small clean wave 1-2ft)
0530 Forecast check and message alert to all grommets and longboards. 
0600 -0700 Event Site Set up
0700-0800 Registration for Longboards and Grommets. In the event that not all competitors make it for registration (0700-0800) we can extend registration for an extra hour or whatever time is needed. 
0830 - 1200 Run Longboards division (4 hours)/Grommets division (2.5 hours) depending on surf quality.
1200 – 1700 Finish Longboards division

A mass text will be sent out tomorrow morning following forecast check and status decision. 

It’s going to be a great day, Redbull tent, DJ’s, giveaways and surf, appreciate all your support and hope to see you all down there.

If you want to enter, come down at the specific times mentioned about and we'll note you down on the waiting list. Basically if one of the original participants don't show up we'll slot you in.

Surf Dubai


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

sandypool said:


> Latest info Fatenhappy, and anyone who finds it of interest just for an excse for a nice day out on the open beach, the latest message from the awesome dudes at Suf Dubai:
> 
> Looks like we’ll have some swell this weekend. It’s a bit difficult to predict exactly what the Gulf is preparing to deliver so we’ve designed a few scenario’s depending on swell conditions. We should be able to run the Grommets and Longboard division, with the possibility of starting the Open division towards the end of tomorrow (Friday). Dhs20 entry fee.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update .... decisions decisions what a bummer ... I just saw Andy Capps luncheon thing as well .... but since this is only once a year at best, I think I'll have to put Andy on hold (yet again) !!!


----------

